# [solved] kodowanie pod konsolą, ? zamiast polskich znaków

## caruso

Pod konsolą zamiast polskich znaczków oprócz "ó" pojawiają sie ?.

Pod X'ami (kde) w konsole wszystko wyświetla sie poprawnie jak również można pisać poskie krzaczki.

Obrazek, który pokazuje zjawisko:

http://images24.fotosik.pl/189/ddc4cade9a036b66.png

/etc/conf.d/consolefont:

```

CONSOLEFONT="ter-216n"

lub

#CONSOLEFONT="lat2-16"

CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-2_to_uni"

```

/etc/env.d/99locale

```

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LANG="pl_PL"

LANGUAGE="pl_PL"

```

/etc/rc.conf

```
EDITOR="/usr/bin/vim"
```

/etc/keymaps

```
KEYMAP="pl"

SET_WINDOWKEYS="no"

EXTENDED_KEYMAPS=""

```

W kernelu obsługa iso-8859-2 i utf-8.

Jakieś pomysły   :Very Happy:  ?

----------

## BeteNoire

Jeśli to dotyczy tylko linii z hintami to parę dni temu był taki temat, w który wyjaśnione zostało, że polski plik z hintami jest w kodowaniu ISO i nie działa na terminalach UTF. Może usuń to consoletranlatios skoro nie używasz utf8.

----------

## caruso

Porada nie działa, ani na linię hintów ani w ogóle.

Nie mogę w dalszym ciągu pisać poprawnie krzaczków, również źle są wyświetlane (pytajniki).

----------

## BeteNoire

Z jakimi flagami kompilowałeś MC?

----------

## caruso

```
7zip X gpm ncurses nls slang unicode
```

----------

## dziadu

A masz wygenerowane locale? Plik /etc/locale.gen:

```
pl_PL ISO-8859-2

pl_PL.UTF-8 UTF-8

en_US ISO-8859-2

en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8
```

i po tym wykonać

```
locale-gen
```

Ja mam np w /etc/env.d plik 02locale zamaist 99locale. Ten numerek oznacza (chyba?) piorytet. Może masz inny plik z wyższym numerkiem co nadpisuje Twoje ustawienia.

Plik /etc/env.d/02locale

```
LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"
```

I spróbuj może slang przekompilować.

----------

## caruso

/etc/locale.gen

```

pl_PL ISO-8859-2

en_US ISO-8859-1

en_US UTF-8 UTF-8

```

Hmm, problem pojawił się "nagle" bez zmiany konfiguracji, może oprócz czasowych emerge'ów i kompilacji kernela. Po xami wszystko działa ok.

http://www.fotosik.pl/showFullSize.php?id=d6d86fd9a3cc021f

re-emerge slang też nie pomógł

----------

## unK

Używasz locali pl_PL korzystających z iso-8859-2, a mc skompilowałeś z flagą unicode. Nie sądzisz, że to nietrafiony pomysł? ;p Spróbuj przekompilować mc bez flagi unicode.

----------

## dziadu

No ale w Twoim /etc/locale.gen nie ma locali dla pl_PL.UTF-8 UTF-8? Spróbuj tego ale głowy nie dam że pomoże.

----------

## caruso

Ale, nie tylko mc niedziała poprawnie. Cała czysta konsola "zadaje pytania". Problem występuje w każdym programie np w su,vim,mc,man itd. Więc nie jest to wina flag mc. BTW już mówiłem że pod X'ami działa więc coś z konsolką jest nie tak...

----------

## BeteNoire

To dlaczego nazwałeś temat tak, jakby tylko MC stwarzal problem?

Ustaw jak człowiek normalne lokale utf zgodnie z tym poradnikiem albo z tym. Spróbuj zmienić fonta na podanego tam. U mnie działa z lat2a-16.

PS. Konfiguracja X/KDE w tym kontekście nie ma żadnego znaczenia.

----------

## caruso

 *Quote:*   

> Pod konsolą zamiast polskich znaczków oprócz "ó" pojawiają sie ?. 

 

Nie napisałem, że tylko w mc, tylko ogólnie pod konsolą.

Spróbuje przestawić system na utf-8, może coś to da.

======================================================

Aktualne ustawienia:

/etc/env.d/99locale:

```
LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LANGUAGE="pl_PL.UTF-8"
```

/etc/conf.d/keymaps:

```
KEYMAP="pl"

SET_WINDOWKEYS="yes"

EXTENDED_KEYMAPS=""

DUMPKEYS_CHARSET="ISO-8859-2"
```

/etc/conf.d/consolefont:

```
CONSOLEFONT="lat2-16"
```

/etc/rc.conf:

```
UNICODE="yes"

EDITOR="/usr/bin/vim"
```

Aktualne problemy:

Linijka hintów w mc zawiera znaczniki <LL>. Przy czcionce lat2a-16:

http://www.fotosik.pl/showFullSize.php?id=6a99a5073634264d

Przy lat2-16 menu jest poprawne.

man ls wypluwa ? zamiast pl znaków.

http://www.fotosik.pl/showFullSize.php?id=b287f3aca3ad4eb8

man --help też daje ?

Co dało takie ustawienie:

mogę pisać pl znaki w calej konsoli, w innych programach pokazują się poprawnie pl znaczki.

Działa vim i np ls --help.

Ma ktoś jeszcze pomysł co można zmienić? Aha przy czcionce lat2a-16 zaminast pl znaków, pokazują się zapełnione prostokąty.

----------

## Arfrever

 *caruso wrote:*   

> Linijka hintów w mc zawiera znaczniki <LL>.

 

```
cd /usr/share/mc

iconv -f ISO-8859-2 -t UTF-8 mc.hint.pl -o mc.hint.pl.UTF-8

iconv -f ISO-8859-2 -t UTF-8 mc.hlp.pl -o mc.hlp.pl.UTF-8

mv mc.hint.pl.UTF-8 mc.hint.pl

mv mc.hlp.pl.UTF-8 mc.hlp.pl
```

 *caruso wrote:*   

> man ls wypluwa ? zamiast pl znaków.
> 
> man --help też daje ?

 

Zainstaluj (z USE="unicode") wersje pakietów "sys-apps/groff", "sys-apps/man" i "app-i18n/man-pages-pl" dostępne w Repozytorium Eaedificāta.

----------

## caruso

A czy te pakiety różnią się od tych z portage?

 :Embarassed:  Głupie pytanie...

Hmm, w sumie manuale gadają po ludzku tj ustawienie:

/etc/man.conf

```
(...)

TROFF           /usr/bin/groff -Tps -mandoc

NROFF           /usr/bin/nroff -mandoc -c -Tlatin1 | iconv -f iso-8859-2 -t utf-8

(...)
```

przy czym man gada z pytajnikami, tzn wywołanie man wyświetla:

```
Kt?r? stron? podr?cznika chcesz przeczyta??

```

===

Porada o emergowaniu pakietów rozwiązała ostatnie problemy. Dziękuję   :Very Happy: 

===

Nasuwa mi sie spostrzeżenie dlaczego te programy nie są w standardowym drzewie, tylko trzeba kombinować.

----------

